# Reactions



## swindaff

Hi,

I can't use reactions if I am on my smartphone (through browser). Is it my problem or can't we use reactions on a mobile at all?


----------



## mkellogg

I just used it on a phone without any trouble. I needed to long-press the word Reactions.


----------



## swift

mkellogg said:


> needed to long-press the word Reactions.


Yes, that's a disadvantage.


----------



## swindaff

mkellogg said:


> I just used it on a phone without any trouble. I needed to long-press the word Reactions.


The solution is much easier than I thought! Thanks!


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
in the mailbox I have a set of eight reactions, but if I want to react a single post I have only "OK" and "Thanks".
This is it, both using my PC or my android smartphone (via browser, I don't use the app).
Some MAC user has the full eight reactions set available to react single posts (I feel discriminated   ).

The new alerts appear this way:
alerts everywhere in WRF but the post's page just reacted






alerts in the post's page just reacted





single post's reactions




Starless74's smiling reaction randomly appears.

I know this is not an issue but I wanted let you know what I experienced.


----------



## mkellogg

alfaalfa said:


> in the mailbox I have a set of eight reactions, but if I want to react a single post I have only "OK" and "Thanks".


Yes, that is the way we designed it. We only want those two reactions in our public forums, but do whatever you want in private!


alfaalfa said:


> Some MAC user has the full eight reactions set available to react single posts


Nope, that's not correct. Everybody has the same set of reactions for all posts, no matter what device they are using.


----------



## alfaalfa

Mhhmmh. So how can Starless74 can react with a smile in the "Italian only" forum?


----------



## mkellogg

Can you give me a link, please? There are ways around the restrictions, but the moderators might notice and reprimand you.


----------



## alfaalfa

A link for what? 


mkellogg said:


> but the moderators might notice and reprimand you.


Me? Why?


----------



## mkellogg

Al link to Starless74's smilie reaction.  No, not you, only those who put reactions in a thread that are not allowed in that forum.


----------



## swift

alfaalfa said:


> Me? Why?


I have seen that kind of pronoun confusion before with some of my European and Asian colleagues. 

In this case, _you_ means _anyone_ or _foreros in general_:


> one;
> anyone;
> people in general: _a tiny animal you can't even see_.
> 
> you


----------



## alfaalfa

This is the post L'adesivo dieci volte più forte


----------



## swift

Hi, @mkellogg.

I just found out that “Shades of Gray” has some more reactions available. Perhaps that’s what explains why some people are using other reactions than “Agree” and “Thanks”.


----------



## alfaalfa

You are right!  I just reacted smiling.


----------



## pointvirgule

Good catch, swift.  It looks like the CSS for "Shades of Grey" will need some editing.


----------



## alfaalfa

alfaalfa said:


> Mhhmmh. So how can Starless74 can react with a smile in the "Italian only" forum?





Starless74 said:


> Hello everybody,
> I have set the WRF to 'Shades of Grey' mode


Problem solved 🙂


----------



## bearded

mkellogg said:


> We only want those two reactions in our public forums


Mike, did you take any decisions abt. adopting a 'reaction' also for _you are welcome _(e.g. according to my suggestion
# 68 here Reactions: Agree and Thank You in most forums)  ?


----------



## mkellogg

swift said:


> I just found out that “Shades of Gray” has some more reactions available. Perhaps that’s what explains why some people are using other reactions than “Agree” and “Thanks”.


Ah, thank you. I've fixed it in the threads. Let me know if the extra emojis still show anywhere else.


bearded said:


> Mike, did you take any decisions abt. adopting a 'reaction' also for _you are welcome_


Bearded, I'm not planning to make any changes just now, but thanks for linking to that thread. For some reason, I stopped getting notifications of that thread and hadn't seen the suggested emojis for "you're welcome". If you manage to convince an individual forum's moderation team and have a reasonably good icon chosen, I am happy enough to test it in that forum to see how it goes.


----------



## swindaff

mkellogg said:


> and have a reasonably good icon chosen


May I suggest one of these?


 or 


A _you're welcome _reaction would be great to avoid writing "contentless" posts in a thread, just like the _Agree _reaction.


----------



## swift

I’m not sure what value or benefit this “you’re welcome” reaction would bring. If the OP replies quoting someone’s answer saying thanks, it makes sense. If they’re answering with “thank you” without specifying whom they’re thanking, all the participants would be able to react with you’re welcome to that post as well. That kind of makes sense too. Now, what if all they’re doing is reacting to someone’s answer? Where would you react with “you’re welcome”?


----------



## swindaff

swift said:


> I’m not sure what value or benefit this “you’re welcome” reaction would bring. If the OP replies to someone’s answer saying thanks, it makes sense. If they’re answering with “thank you” without specifying whom they’re thanking, all the participants would be able to react with you’re welcome to that post as well. That kind of makes sense too. Now, what if all they’re doing is reacting to someone’s answer? Where would you react with “you’re welcome”?


I have noticed that sometimes OPs reply to someone to thank them and maybe add something more. So far, the only thing the other user can do is choosing a reaction between "agree" or "thanks", which is not really what you would say in real life. This is why I would like to have it, apart from what you have already mentioned. Clearly, if the OP only reacts to thank you, then you don't really need to do anything else.


----------



## swift

But one could argue the purpose of the Reaction feature is to reduce significantly the _thank you_ notes without further comments or elaboration. Therefore, if we see a decrease in the number of _thank you_ posts, the need for a _you’re welcome_ Reaction becomes meager.


----------



## bearded

mkellogg said:


> and had't seen the suggested emojis for "you're welcome".


Thank you for your kind reply, Mike. This is the emoji I had suggested:




Now I'll try to persuade mods to adopt it for ''you're welcome'' (in reduced size, of course), as you have proposed.


----------



## DonnyB

bearded said:


> Now I'll try to persuade mods to adopt it for ''you're welcome'' (in reduced size, of course), as you have proposed.


I'm open to persuasion, although given the low number of posts I've seen which currently consist of messages like "You're welcome" I suspect it might be of _relatively_ limited use.

However it looks to me like it wouldn't resize very clearly to match the others we have
I think I prefer Al.ba's one -


----------



## swift

DonnyB said:


> given the low number of posts I've seen which currently consist of messages like "You're welcome" I suspect it might be of _relatively_ limited use


Almost 15 years as a forum member have shown me that people tend to avoid that kind of posts because they don’t add value to the discussion. In general, people reply with _you’re welcome_ and feel compelled to say something else that justifies the post. Otherwise, it feels like bumping the thread for no reason.


----------



## L'irlandais

mkellogg said:


> Ah, thank you. I've fixed it in the threads. Let me know if the extra emojis still show anywhere else.


I left one over on the Germany forum, after reading how to do so here.
☕  discovered I can access a wide range of images with :text: between colons


----------



## bearded

DonnyB said:


> I'm open to persuasion


Thank you for your 'availability'.  Actually, I'm at present discussing this with the German and Italian-only mod teams (the forums I usually take part in).


----------



## RM1(SS)

This afternoon the "Like" reaction is showing up as an option in one -- and only one -- thread in 'English Only'.  Is that because I was flagged (@ plus my user name) in the original post in that thread?


----------



## jann

Try clearing your cache and reloading.  (You'll probably need to log in again after that.)  Being "@" flagged in a thread shouldn't affect the Reactions available to you in the thread where you were flagged, let alone the Reactions available in other threads on the same forum.


----------

